# Ceramic Bearings



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Do ceramic bearings get oiled like steel ones or do they take grease.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

oil them and they'll be good to go.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Meat!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

I treat them just like the steel bearings, clean and reoil new and after so many runs. Only difference is everything moves freer and tires spin much longer, which is bound to equal better lap times by a few 0001.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks highroller. Knew the ceramics were better. Use them thru out my car just wasn't sure how to care for them.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

anytime bro


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, since we are on the subject of ceramic's. 
I use them _*almost *_everywhere except on the outside of the right hub on my pancar. That bearing takes a ton of abuse. Particularly if you slam the wall on the right side. In addition to the pressure applied when you tighten the diff, when you slam the car up against the wall on the right side that bearing get's a good sideway's slam too. It can ruin the smoothness in an otherwise perfect diff setup.
I believe what is actually happening is that the individual balls are leaving a "dent" in the race of the bearing. Thereby creating a 'gritty' feel and ruining the bearing.

Here's where I'm going with this........
Are the races in a ceramic bearing any different that those of a steel bearing? Or is it just the balls are ceramic? If it's just the balls then you will have the same problem as I mentioned above and you may be wasting money on a ceramic bearing in that particular location.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

The balls are a ceramic material the rest is just like a steel bearing. I've only had one bearing come apart, right front outer bearing. I try to give everything a complete check after the 2nd or 3rd weekend of racing. For bearing I remove them from each side separately - then after checking, cleaning and reoiling I swap them around to other side of car. Big races I buy a new set and save good ones a spares. I get a little more life out of ceramic bearing than what I did with regular bearings.

Remember when almost everyone started running ceramic diff balls and diff rings.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

I hope no one has run ceramic diff rings and ceramic diff balls, very bad idea to run both of them at the same time.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

MIKE VALENTINE said:


> I hope no one has run ceramic diff rings and ceramic diff balls, very bad idea to run both of them at the same time.


I agree... But I seem to recall waaaaayyyy back when they both came out there were BIG BOLD Writing on the package saying NOT TO use the rings with the balls...In fact I think the rings even came with steel balls...I havent seen ceramic diff rings in years..


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

I meant that at one time that was suppose to be the hot ticket for a smooth diff. But if you lost one or two of the diff balls during maintenance or rebuild you had to pay $25 or more, plus the diff rings didn't fit precisely on the standard AE hubs.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Emailed Avid bearings and like highroller said the rest of the bearing is the same whether it is steel balls or ceramic


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Where would be a good place to buy some ceramic bearings
for a touring car? About how much does a set cost? 
Thanks.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Lefthander and Windtunnel sell ceramic bearings for about 3.50 to 4.00 a bearing and they are great to deal with. Hays Jr. and Rob are very knowledgable about the products they sell and will steer you straight. Tower hobbies also sell ceramic bearing sets or you could go right to the boca bearing, avid bearing websites and get them there. I just bought a set of ceramic nitride bearings for my T4 truck from avid for $90.00, pricey but 16 bearings aren't cheap.

Greg


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

so do you pan car guys still remove the dirt covers from the ceramic to remove the grease and replace with oil ? or do they come with oil ?


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

The ceramic bearings I bought come lightly oiled and give them a shot of Zuback speed oil. Good to go!


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

I am giving rc4less a chance on their bearings for my 1/12 scale. For $30 or less a full set is not to bad and the steels are only like $13 or so.

Got their cermic balls also and will give them a try in my tc, 1/12 scale and offroad buggy.

They have pretty good prices and from what I see good quality.

:hat:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I am just got a set of bearings for my 12th scale from RC4less. I ordered on Thursday night (late), and they where in my mail box when I got home from work today. That is fast shipping! Give them a try.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

If you are still looking for bearings, go to RC4Less, mine are awesome. You can't beat the price.


----------

